# Bushi No Te Developmental Studies



## Victor Smith (Dec 21, 2012)

Bushi No Te Developmental Studies 

http://isshin-concentration.blogspot.co ... ental.html


----------



## Manny (Dec 21, 2012)

Nice to see many movements of karate are tkd alike,

Manny


----------

